# Javelina charging video



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Never knew you could call them in. At around 2:38 the guy gets a good scare.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Neat video, thanks.
I've called them in with a rabbit distress, had them charging all around the truck.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*What...*

What kind of call is that and where can I get one?


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

That's one of the coolest things I have ever seen! Thanks for posting. If I could get feral hogs to come in like that would be impressive.


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

GSMAN said:


> That's one of the coolest things I have ever seen! Thanks for posting. If I could get feral hogs to come in like that would be impressive.


You ask and you shall recieve sir...enjoy this little clip i filmed while down in Mexico


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Very cool video! They aren't vicious at all but any animal, even a rabbit, will try to defend it's young.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

That was a nice one as well.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

That was 2 close on the 1st vidio think I would have had something put them down no need to let free meat walk away Beau


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

HAHA Like ringing the supper bell


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

The sound of a corn feeder going off works pretty good too.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Those calls have been in the market for a while. Primos makes them, I used to call them up and also had a close encounter with a pack where i had to get in a tree. My buddy had this pants torn up on a pass by like the one we saw in the video. Luckily it did not cut his leg. They come in snapping their tusks and baking. One time i saw one spray the musk form the gland on the back. Never heard javs doing that until i saw it. Also never try calling them with dogs around, they gang up on dogs will eat them alive. They are much more viscous with dogs that hogs.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

that javalina call was sweet


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

willydavenport said:


> The sound of a corn feeder going off works pretty good too.


Exactly what i was thinking!!


----------

